# Mark 9 and the difficult exorcism



## Eoghan (Nov 3, 2009)

As I read this I see that it is the father who describes it as demon possession. It is also the cause of a dispute between the scribes and Jesus disciples.

I can't help wondering if this is a case of epilepsy and if the scribes perhaps recognising this (even vaguely) had set up the disciples for an exorcism.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 3, 2009)

If the boy did not have an unclean spirit, Christ is a liar (9:25). Therefore he must have had an unclean spirit.


----------



## Eoghan (Nov 3, 2009)

Yup


----------



## au5t1n (Nov 3, 2009)

On Jesus' word, it must be a genuine case of demonic possession (cf. [esv]Mark 9:28-29[/esv]). Epilepsy could be a symptom.


----------

